# How light affects the face



## Forkie (Apr 18, 2015)

Great little art short showing how the movement of a light source can affect the face.






Edit:  Turns out, not a short.  It's a teaser for a music video.  Didn't like the final vid much, if I'm honest!


----------



## Braineack (Apr 18, 2015)

looks best every time shadow back under nose.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2015)

Lowell's on-line, interactive light placement web page goes well with this. It allows users to decide on a light placement, and then shows images made with the different choices. It offer key light position, fill light positioning, and also light stand height. I took two semesters' worth of  commercial photography classes in the mid-1980's, and we used the Lowell TotaLights and the Lowell OmniLights; at THAT time, with those lights, positioning was very critical, since diffusion panel systems were just starting to become available, and light modifiers were really not nearly as developed (varied/affordable/available easily) as they are today. Since that time, much lighting has become mostly a big wash of soft, diffused,almost directionless mush. The old hot lights of that era are BRIGHT! and work easily with smaller diffusion sheets and metal scrims, so the light has a lot of directionality to it...a lot like cinematic lighting does...hence Lowell's interactive page...

Foundations of Lighting Placement

(THis is part of a broader sitre, located at Lowel EDU - a Lighting Resource Center  )


----------

